# Black Cat - MISSING. Edinburgh.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Missing black cat answers to the name of Felix and if you shout biscuits he comes running to that too. Been missing from the Inch area of Edinburgh for about a week now ".

Please PM me or Kelly27 for contact details........


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't find details on this kitty?


----------

